# Long Covid Studies



## odyssey06 (29 Jan 2022)

Initial results of the study suggest there is significantly impaired gas transfer from the lungs to the bloodstream in the long Covid patients despite other tests – including CT scans – coming back as normal.









						Lung abnormalities found in long Covid patients with breathlessness
					

The study is investigating possible lung damage in those who have not been admitted to hospital, but continue to experience the symptom.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## Leo (31 Jan 2022)

Good to see progress in understanding this. Another one I read recently looked at the suspected role of autoimmunity in long COVID.


----------



## Purple (31 Jan 2022)

It's worth remembering that there can be long term effects from any acute respiratory infection. For example is children who are hospitalised due to respiratory infections are 4 times more likely to develop asthma. Therefore 'Long Flu' is a thing, just as 'Long Covid' is a thing. The question is how much more of a thing is long Covid.


----------

